# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Security guard v 3.3

## pps

Искал в инете для знакомого прогу для  контроля и слежки за действиями пользователей на компьютере.

Нашел сайт http://www.cycloida.ru/softend.html ,

а там нужную мне программу Writer v1.3.1 free .
А так же обратил внимание на программу
 Security guard v 3.3 Vista
Правда она платная - 300р.

Может кому нужна.

Отечественная мощная программа управления безопасностью персонального компьютера для защиты от шаловливых рук. Программа имеет более 20000(!) зарегистрированных пользователей. Теперь поддерживает Windows Vista. Пожелания можете оставлять на форуме или направлять по электронной почте.

Основные достоинства программы: 

не требует установки и содержит только один обязательный файл - исполняющий Security_guard.exe;
осуществляет запреты даже при работе компьютера в БЕЗОПАСНОМ режиме запуска Windows (F :Cool: ;
вход в программу только по паролю, который вы устанавливаете и меняете в любое время;
относительно небольшой размер (менее 500 кбайт);
поддерживает режим DRAG&DROP при добавлении программ в список;
не висит в памяти, процессах, автозагрузке и вообще необязательно нахождение программы на компьютере, возможность использования прямо с дискеты или оптического диска;
полностью русскоязычный интерфейс и многое другое...

Программа умеет: 

запрещать запуск любых программ (два режима запрета). Управление запуском осуществляется путем внесения разрешенных (запрещенных) к запуску программ в специальный список Security guard;
запрещать печать из всех программ;
запрещать использование USB накопителей;
запрещать запуск редактора реестра;
запрещать вызов диспетчера задач;
запрещать запуск *.msi файлов;
запрещать запуск командной строки и *.bat файлов;
запрещать использование встроенного мастера записи оптических дисков;
запрещать закачку файлов из сети Интернет ;
запрещать автозапуск съемных дисков;
запрещать пункт «Все программы» в меню «Пуск»;
запрещать использование пункта «Выполнить» в меню Пуск;
запрещать изменение свойств Экрана;
запрещать запуск Панели управления и ее апплетов;
запрещать контекстное меню «Пуск» и «Панели задач»;
запрещать кнопку «Windows» клавиатуры;
запрещать контекстное меню проводника;
запрещать использование *.reg файлов для редактирования реестра;
отключать планировщик заданий;
скрывать все значки с рабочего стола;
запрещать перетаскивание объектов в меню «Пуск» - «Все программы»;
запрещать доступ (или скрывать их) к любым дискам, даже не установленным в системе, а динамически подключаемым (флэш, HDDusb и т.д.);
запрещать выключение компьютера;
запрещать удаленное соединение (запрещать подключение к сети Интернет);
запрещать отключение от локальной сети в WinXP;
запрещать управление сетевыми подключениями;
запрещать доступ к общим ресурсам компьютера из сети (ADMIN$, C$ и т.д.) в WinXP;
запрещать управление общим доступом к ресурсам (диски, папки, принтеры...);
запрещать подключение к компьютеру анонимных пользователей в WinXP;
запрещать пункт «Поиск» в меню «Пуск» в WinXP;
запрещать пункт «Файл» меню проводника WinXP;
отключать справочную систему Windows XP;
удалять корзину с рабочего стола WinXP;
запрещать автозагрузку из реестра;
запрещать открытие любой оснастки консоли управления MMC.

http://www.cycloida.ru/softend.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

чем платить деньги лучше поставить ограниченную учетку (половина списка уже отпадет), а оставшуюся половину несложно руками довести ...

----------

